# ***Beamshots added*** Another SST-90 Mag



## ledaholic (Dec 2, 2009)

I was trying to figure out what to do with a SSR-90 (star mounted) I got by mistake. I had a spare 3D Mag doing nothing so I decided it would make a good host. I had to hog out the tail cap to recess the spring so I could fit 4 C cells in it. I turned down some stock and made a flat top heat sink to mount the star on. Because of the star, a reflector won't work so I ordered a Carlco optic from Photonfanatic. I don't know the specs of the optic but I can tell you it makes a square image of the die and has a pretty wide spread. It is all square flood. If you want to light up a large area, this is it!

The star on the heat sink.






I cut the bulb tower off the switch and was curious how much current the stock switch could handle so I installed the parts along with 4 Accuevolution 4500mah LSD C cells and fired it up. This sucker is BRIGHT! I took a current measurement at the tail, 11.45A and 3.7V at the emitter! That's a little over 42 watts! I didn't think the switch would last so I installed a MOSFET to carry the load.

Modded switch with MOSFET and heatsink.





I changed the wire from 20ga pvc to 22ga teflon hoping to reduce the current at the emitter a little. I had to trim the optic holder a little for clearence and just use the Mag window to hold it in place by screwing the head all the way down. I also turned some fins in the head to help with the cooling as this thing heats up pretty quick.

The finned head.





And the optic behind the window.





I have an aspheric on order, can't wait to see what that will do. When it gets here in a couple days, I'll do beamshots of both.
Sorry for the less than stellar photos, I don't have much for a camera.

Beamshots, 
F2.7 3.2 sec ISO400 white balance set to daylight. Distance about 100 ft

The Carlco optic-





The aspheric-





The shots are a little overexposed, it is cold outside and I didn't want to stay out too long. If the weather is better this weekend, I may redo the shots.


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*

Wow i really would like to see a shot with this optic! :twothumbs


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*

Nice Job!

I see you put that lathe to good use! You should have gotten your shipping doc for the lens yesetrday UPS shipping, we ordered the same day.


----------



## moviles (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*



toby_pra said:


> Wow i really would like to see a shot with this optic! :twothumbs



I have this Carlco optic too

it generate a big square,its not bad but maybe I prefer reflector

its 26.5mm diameter, vs 26mm reflector I prefer the carlco optic.

but vs 38-50 mm reflector I prefer reflector

and this optic not disipate heat


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*



Aircraft800 said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> I see you put that lathe to good use! You should have gotten your shipping doc for the lens yesetrday UPS shipping, we ordered the same day.



I got it this morning, says it will be here today. :twothumbs


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*

:thinking: Mine's in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*



Aircraft800 said:


> :thinking: Mine's in Albuquerque, NM.



Mine was in Austin early this morning, it's on the truck for delivery now! Not to worry, FEDEX will not leave anything at my gate so no telling when I will actually put my hands on it.


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Another SST-90 Mag*

Just when I start talking trash about FEDEX, the driver calls me and asks where she can leave the package! I guess I have a lens waiting at home now.


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 4, 2009)

The shot with the optic is awesome...


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 4, 2009)

man,what is that?


----------



## wquiles (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice job on the build and on the lathe work as well


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 6, 2009)

ledaholic said:


> The aspheric-


 
That's *INSANE* :bow: We need to get Michael to get a DEFT lens in front of that SST-90 maxed out.

EDIT: What MOSFET is that? Packhorse in this thread trying to do the same thing, but is having troubles with his MOSFET as a switch.


----------



## clint357 (Dec 7, 2009)

What aspheric is that?


----------



## Packhorse (Dec 7, 2009)

What beam angle are you getting?
How wide is the beam at 1 meter away from a wall?


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 7, 2009)

clint357 said:


> What aspheric is that?



It's the Melles Griot 52x37mm PN LAG-52.0-37.0-C available from CVI laser.



> What beam angle are you getting?
> How wide is the beam at 1 meter away from a wall?



I have not measured it, I'll see what I can do tonight.


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 7, 2009)

Packhorse said:


> What beam angle are you getting?
> How wide is the beam at 1 meter away from a wall?



The die image is about 4.5 inches @ 1 meter. This optic de-focuses nicely also.


----------



## Packhorse (Dec 7, 2009)

Cools. Thats 6.6 degrees ( or so).

One more question, what is the focal distance of the lens. Or simpler what is the distance from the back of the SST-90 ( LED not star) to the back of the aspheric?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 8, 2009)

Packhorse said:


> Cools. Thats 6.6 degrees ( or so).
> 
> One more question, what is the focal distance of the lens. Or simpler what is the distance from the back of the SST-90 ( LED not star) to the back of the aspheric?


 
FL with Tolerance 36.0 ± 2.5 mm

The spec sheet can be found here:
http://www.cvilaser.com/Catalog/Pages/Template2.aspx?pcid=1136&filter=0

You can order it direct from cvilaser, just click on the shopping cart, and ad the part numbers in it.


----------



## clint357 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd like to put one of those behind my 100mm condenser lens and see if I can hit the moon.


----------



## gt40 (Dec 9, 2009)

which mosfet did you use? any other components in the circuit? 

Any info on how you wired it would be helpful.


----------



## Packhorse (Dec 9, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3192967#post3192967
The above thread gives you some info on MOSFETS and pitfalls for low voltage systems.
And the below pic shows you how to wire them up.
This is a N channel fet.
R can be any resistor. I use 100k
+Vin is where the switch goes to +Vdd






http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/transistor/tran_7.html


----------



## gt40 (Dec 14, 2009)

Packhorse said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3192967#post3192967
> The above thread gives you some info on MOSFETS and pitfalls for low voltage systems.
> And the below pic shows you how to wire them up.
> This is a N channel fet.
> ...


 
Pic not visible


----------



## wquiles (Dec 14, 2009)

gt40 said:


> Pic not visible



The picture is perfectly visible on Linux/Mozilla Firefox, but not on WinXP IE, nor on WinXP with the new Google Chrome. Weird.

Will


----------



## choppers (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow that is insane!!!!!! Nice work


----------



## choppers (Dec 15, 2009)

Would you be willing to make one with the aspheical lens to sell?:thinking:


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 15, 2009)

choppers said:


> Would you be willing to make one with the aspheical lens to sell?:thinking:




Sorry, I really don't have the time to do this much. I'm sure you can get one of the regular modders to build you one.


----------



## K_Labs (Feb 5, 2010)

What is a sst-90 and where can I get some of them. The only thing I found was a sst-50. How does the sst-90 compare to a p7


----------



## jwl (Feb 5, 2010)

Where are you checking the voltage at the emitter? On the top side of the emitter where the + and - symbols are?

How are you measuring the amps at the tail cap? I was using the meter to complete the connection from the rear of the battery to the battery tube but I am getting a lower reading that I should be.


----------



## Techjunkie (Feb 8, 2010)

jwl said:


> Where are you checking the voltage at the emitter? On the top side of the emitter where the + and - symbols are?
> 
> How are you measuring the amps at the tail cap? I was using the meter to complete the connection from the rear of the battery to the battery tube but I am getting a lower reading that I should be.


 
Have a look at this.


----------



## jwl (Feb 9, 2010)

ledaholic - what MOSFET are you using and are you using the original switch just to activate the MOSFET and letting it carry all the load?

techjunkie - THANKS! I figured I wasn't getting the correct reading. After rechecking with a piece of 14 ga wire and a clamp meter I was getting 5.5A.


----------



## ledaholic (Feb 10, 2010)

jwl said:


> ledaholic - what MOSFET are you using and are you using the original switch just to activate the MOSFET and letting it carry all the load?
> 
> techjunkie - THANKS! I figured I wasn't getting the correct reading. After rechecking with a piece of 14 ga wire and a clamp meter I was getting 5.5A.




Post #21 has some good info about using Power MOSFETs. I don't remember which one I used, I just had one in the parts bin that worked. Yes, I am using the stock switch to only turn on thr FET.


----------



## jwl (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I hadn't seen that thread before.


----------

